

Show HN: Whatismyzip.com – Built in a few hours on a train while commuting - jonatanheyman
http://www.whatismyzip.com/

======
joneil
Nice! Was not expecting it to work internationally, so was pleasantly
surprised when my Australian postcode showed up flawlessly. Beautiful design
and interaction too, you've really nailed "the best ui is no ui"concept.

------
face7hill
This is awesome. Nice work!

